# Quebec Mosque Shooting



## TLDR20 (Jan 30, 2017)

A shooting at a mosque in Quebec, currently being called terrorism. Referenced as a coordinated attack.



6 Dead in Shooting at Quebec City Mosque; 2 Suspects Held


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 30, 2017)

It's interesting that my first thought was that this would be a domestic attack from the right wing against the mosque, especially since (IIRC) there had been some bias crimes reportedly committed against the congregation there.

But it looks like my first thought was wrong.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 30, 2017)

@Marauder06 that was my first thought as well.  The anti Muslim sentiment in Quebec is huge and was there long before Trump.

On the radio this morning it was mentioned that one suspect was of Moroccan decent and both are local university students. 

It would seem that the Shia/Sunni war has reached our soil.


----------



## Grunt (Jan 30, 2017)

RackMaster said:


> It would seem that the Shia/Sunni war has reached our soil.



I have no doubt that in the coming near future, when there are enough of both factions within a host country, their personal conflicts will begin to bleed over into those countries.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 30, 2017)

The latest.  One suspect called 911 after the fact and was apprehended as the result.  Witnesses said they were very calm and adept in their weapons handling.  We've had a lot of converts leave and then return, for training and participation in jihad abroad.  It would not surprise me if these were the case.  

"Suspects identified as Alexandre Bissonnette and Mohamed El Khadir, according to court officials"
Two suspects identified in deadly Quebec City mosque attack


----------



## J.S. (Jan 30, 2017)

I looked just now and I can't find anything about it being a Sunni-Shia conflict. Does anyone have links?


----------



## Queeg (Jan 30, 2017)

J.S. said:


> I looked just now and I can't find anything about it being a Sunni-Shia conflict. Does anyone have links?


 
Just speculation at the moment.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 30, 2017)

I don't know too many rednecks named _Alexandre_.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 30, 2017)

Looking more like a white extremist acting alone. The suspect of Moroccan decent is now cleared and is just a witness.

Quebec City mosque shooting kills six people: ‘We condemn this terrorist attack on Muslims,’ PM says


----------



## Totentanz (Jan 30, 2017)

RackMaster said:


> Looking more like a white extremist acting alone. The suspect of Moroccan decent is now cleared and is just a witness.
> 
> Quebec City mosque shooting kills six people: ‘We condemn this terrorist attack on Muslims,’ PM says



Stand by for comparisons of Bloc Quebecois to the US Tea Party...


----------



## Gunz (Jan 30, 2017)

Damn those white extremists. I guess Canada _does_ have rednecks named _Alexandre_.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 30, 2017)

More on the suspect.

Quebec mosque shooting suspect to appear in court Monday | Canada  |  News | Ottawa Sun


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 31, 2017)

A couple of stories to update. 

The suspect turned witness spoke out.
‘I understand’ why police arrested me, says man mistakenly held as second suspect in mosque attack

A good story on the trauma teams that worked to save lives that night.
Quebec City trauma team's 'impressive' response saved lives after mosque attack


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 31, 2017)

Good attitude of Mohamed Belkhadir.


----------

